# Foggy Lake



## itsjustbreality (Feb 17, 2017)

Winter has me dreaming of lakeside summer camping! Took this at Forked Lake in the Adirondacks early in the morning. The fog was this majestic white blanket over the lake, and the world was almost muffled - the only sounds audible came from loons and the canoe wandering out onto the water.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 17, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## itsjustbreality (Feb 18, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Very nice


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Krell0 (Feb 20, 2017)

Would have liked more detail in the water. Might have been due to overexposure or post processing, not sure, but you almost have tonliok for the water. It seems like hes floating on parchment. Still cool, if thats what you were going for 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 20, 2017)

This is an interesting photo.  IMHO, it is a very nice example of what is being called minimalist photography - Keep it Simple - A Guide to Minimalist Photography | Contrastly .  I am not sure if that is what was intended, but that is what I think you have.

WesternGuy


----------



## Destin (Feb 20, 2017)

I actually really like the simplicity of this photo. 

Nice job!


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 20, 2017)

While the exposure could have been adjusted to include more detail both in the water and the fog itself, the high contrast minimalistic approach works quite well. I suspect that if this were printed, there would likely be some detail around the edges that we're not seeing on screen.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 20, 2017)

don't like the processing


----------



## itsjustbreality (Feb 20, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> While the exposure could have been adjusted to include more detail both in the water and the fog itself, the high contrast minimalistic approach works quite well. I suspect that if this were printed, there would likely be some detail around the edges that we're not seeing on screen.


Thanks! I try to shoot how my eye sees it, and that fog was so dense, you couldn't see the other side of the lake at all, and  the reflection of the water was practically the color of milk! It was really neat. Here is the image SOOC with a few adjustments -added sharpening and shadows, decreased exposure a tad to try and bring out a bit more water detail. It may have been overexposed some: 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 20, 2017)

Like this edit much more. It retains the simplicity of the original but adds enough detail to tie the subject to the scene.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 21, 2017)

I like the edit more than the original...the touch of detail helps IMO. I like the simplicity of this image--not always an easy thing to achieve in a photograph.

Glenn


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 21, 2017)

IMHO, the edit doesn't really change anything for me.  I still think it is a very nice minimalist image.  It might also be described as slightly(?) high key.

WesternGuy


----------



## waday (Feb 21, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Like this edit much more. It retains the simplicity of the original but adds enough detail to tie the subject to the scene.


Agree completely. Without the slight details of the water, it just doesn't "look right" to me (not that there is a "right" and "wrong"). Like Smoke said, the water ties the subject to the scene. The second really brings in the mood at the time of the photo. Much more enjoyable, IMO.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've gone back to the edit several times and like it better every time. Nominated for POTM


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, the edited version is strong. A very nice, minimalist shot, well-seen,well-rendered.


----------



## itsjustbreality (Feb 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I've gone back to the edit several times and like it better every time. Nominated for POTM


Thank you so much!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## itsjustbreality (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone! It's one of my favorite pictures... Also, thank you for your direction to help me re-edit the image from the one I initially posted. I'm trying to work on not over-processing in post! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2017)

I like the first ... I like the second much better.  What is odd, is I am viewing the image on my laptop.  As I start to close the laptop a lot of detail in the lake starts to come out after 90 degrees.  The second doesn't change. Odd.


----------



## itsjustbreality (Feb 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I like the first ... I like the second much better.  What is odd, is I am viewing the image on my laptop.  As I start to close the laptop a lot of detail in the lake starts to come out after 90 degrees.  The second doesn't change. Odd.


Thanks! I'm realizing that simpler editing is often the best visually!
And that is very strange! Maybe some shadows cast by the process of closing the lid was increasing darkness in some areas of the image? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 22, 2017)

Because the light  changes, as does the position of the lap top I use this frequently to adjust the angle. When you can see all the levels, the angle is right.


----------

